# Virus traffic monitor



## bichumo (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

Is there a way to monitor traffic and detect some kind of viruses that are passing in/out? I mean by recognizing them, from any signs or something else. Or this is not possible? How enterprise hardware routers deals with that?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2009)

bichumo said:
			
		

> Is there a way to monitor traffic and detect some kind of viruses that are passing in/out? I mean by recognizing them, from any signs or something else. Or this is not possible?


Yes, it's possible. Set up an IDS like security/snort. 



> How enterprise hardware routers deals with that?


They don't. Simply because routers route network traffic, nothing more, nothing less.

Most big companies use content scanners on mail and web traffic. Workstations use the company's mailserver and mail in and out of the network is scanned. Same for web traffic. No workstation should be allowed to have a direct connection to the internet.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 3, 2009)

Scanning an encrypted connection is a waste of resources though. Just enable it for HTTP, SMTP, POP3, etc.


----------

